# how do you get spray paint off rims



## jucied62ss (Jan 30, 2004)

i got some rims that were sprayed onange and i want to try and salvage them whats the best way to get old rattle can off the wheels


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

I'd say-paint thinner, and a lot of elbow grease homie...Good luck!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ive also seen people use extra fine steel wool #0000 takes rust, dirt and more off so check it out. however it wont fix all rust problems its not a miracle worker. but it will do it, also you might be able to use goo gone and steel wool. there is air craft stripper but dont know if its safe on chrome...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 26 2010, 08:36 AM~18410846
> *ive also seen people use extra fine steel wool #0000 takes rust, dirt and more off so check it out. however it wont fix all rust problems its not a miracle worker. but it will do it, also you might be able to use goo gone and steel wool. there is air craft stripper but dont know if its safe on chrome...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Goof-Off on a rag in a well vetilated room or outside.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

paint stripper in a can I forgot the name of it you can buy it a wal-mart


----------



## jucied62ss (Jan 30, 2004)

Will the paint stripper mess up the chrome


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Aircarft paint remover works real good. I tried it on chrome and gold wheels and doesn't do any damage to them as long as I rinse them off right away. I like the spray better than the jelly, it seems to have better efect.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Aug 26 2010, 07:30 PM~18414396
> *Aircarft paint remover works real good. I tried it on chrome and gold wheels and doesn't do any damage to them as long as I rinse them off right away. I like the spray better than the jelly, it seems to have better efect.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought the jelly worked pretty good, just goop it on, wait for it to bubble, and scrape off. Might take a few shots and need a toothbrush fingernail to take off the little bits left over


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ARE YOU SURE IT'S NICE CHROME UNDERNEATH? THEY MIGHT HAVE BEEN PAINTED TO HIDE RUST...

DO THE STEEL WOOL GRADE#0000 AND TAKE YOUR TIME... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheap acetone from Wal Mart, some old rags, a lot of time, and a well ventilated area (I did it with my garage closed and I think I may burnt a few brain cells lol). You can also finish off the job with 0000 steel wool like the homie recommended. I've done it and it looks like the chrome was never painted. 
Good luck, homie!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

That's a lot of fuckin elbow grease to rub the paint off with steel wool, 4 times


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin: GOOF OFF works really good use the oil based one and a lot of clean rags


----------



## madmonte (Jan 21, 2010)

there is this shit in a spray can called zep paint remover its sum bad shit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Aug 27 2010, 11:14 AM~18419599
> *ARE YOU SURE IT'S NICE CHROME UNDERNEATH? THEY MIGHT HAVE BEEN PAINTED TO HIDE RUST...
> 
> DO THE STEEL WOOL GRADE#0000 AND TAKE YOUR TIME... GOOD LUCK!
> *


x2 thats what I would think


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

How can I get the chrome off....so I can paint the way I want


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Sep 1 2010, 06:10 PM~18463916
> *How can I get the chrome off....so I can paint the way I want
> *


no need to take the chrome off to paint them. I painted the barrells on my supremes... 

it took me a few days to do since i only worked on them an hour or to at a time..

-i taped them puppies off really nice... 
-then i took 100grit to them to scuff the chrome... (don't use rough sandpaper or it will leave grooves!)
-next i applied adhesion promoter and let it dry. 
-after that i hit them with a few coats of primer/sealer.
-then you can shoot them with any color you like
-and top it off with some clear coats....

hope this helps.. :biggrin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 1 2010, 06:20 PM~18463996
> *no need to  take the chrome off to paint them. I painted the barrells on my supremes...
> 
> it took me a few days to do since i only worked on them an hour or to at a time..
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------

